# OT: Tim Thomas Gets Sued By Mistress



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Former Knicks forward *Tim Thomas* will have two unlikely cheerleaders rooting for him now that he's been traded to the Chicago Bulls — his estranged wife and his equally estranged mistress.
> 
> Both ladies have a stake in the hoop star because they'd each like a piece of his $26 million salary.
> 
> ...


 

http://www.nydailynews.com/11-08-2002/news/col/r_m/story/354827p-302453c.html 
Men I tell ya...:nonono: No wonder he wasn't performing to the best of his abilities...he too busy tackling things off the court. Well, he better put on a all-star caliber performance with the Bulls to try to score that big payday instead of scoring in the bedroom. If that's not enough motivation then I don't know what is.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Did I mention I LOVE the Eddy Curry trade?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Monthly expenses of 35,000; she wipe her and her daughters *** with toliet paper made of gold? 

-Petey


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

35 g a month dang. Well I guess a guy who undiservably makes 13 mil can afford it


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

this is what i dont understand..........why get married if your not going to be loyal???



if you want to sleep around with other people dont get married........it will save you a lot of money also


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Any pictures of this Ms. Muslim?


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

two words *HA HA*


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> 35 g a month dang. Well I guess a guy who undiservably makes 13 mil can afford it



surely you can get a muslim for less than 35g a month???

i thought that george w bush had loads on the cheap in guantanamo bay


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Now I aint sayin she's a gold digga.... :banana:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

What a stand up guy. Gotta love dumb athletes.


----------

